# Vote for T1i, SL1 or 6D



## Cory (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm paralyzed with indecision on whether to keep my T1i, "upgrade" to an SL1 or upgrade to a 6D. My lenses are the 35 2.0 IS, 100 2.0 and 200 2.8II. 
My primary doodie is indoor volleyball (my daughter's in 11th grade and is on a seriously crazy club team through to June), but I do it all and can really notice differences in image quality. For example - people say that zooms are as good as primes and I say "not" - I can tell and appreciate the difference. 
Figured that if I were to go to full frame that I'd stick with my current lenses and add as appropriate (if even needed). 
I do also very much appreciate simplicity and don't like articulating screens, don't use video and don't shoot Continuous. And I use LR4.
So, clearly, I'm unable to make a decision without anonymous guidance on the internet. I'm pleased with my T1i, but ready to be more pleased. My course is in your hands, I'll tally the responses and then do that.


----------



## Zlyden (Dec 20, 2013)

You did not seem to say "why" do you want to change T1i (is it 500D?) to SL1 or 6D?

If you want a camera with smaller size, than the choice should be SL1.

If you want a camera with better lo-light-indoor (ISO 1600 is as good as ISO 400 on APS-C and ability to use zooms at F/4-F/8 instead of primes at F/2.8) -- the choice is 6D...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 20, 2013)

For the type of photo you describe, Canon 70D seems to offer more appropriate autofocus capability, without costing much money. If you need to use ISO 6400, then 6D will noticeably better picture, but the autofocus 6D is not really better than T1i. In my opinion SL1 does not offer benefits enough to be worth changing T1i.


----------



## Skywise (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't see the point of upgrading to an SL1 at all...

Which leaves the 6D but if your primary interest is sport shooting the autofocus might not be to your liking (depending on how you use your autofocus)

I'd say the 70D.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 20, 2013)

For considerably less than a 6D you could get a 1D MkIII, a far more appropriate tool for the job.


----------



## Coolhandchuck (Dec 20, 2013)

I own both the 6D and a T1 and to be honest, the T1 never leaves my closet anymore. I've shot a few boxing matches and the high ISO capabilities of the 6D alone, makes this a no brainer. Most of the pictures of the matches taken with the T1, were virtually useless. Some people say the 6D has AF problems, from an owner, I'm not quite sure what they are talking about. I'm happy with it, but some Lamborghini owners don't like Ferraris. No one camera or car for that matter, will please everyone.


----------



## sjschall (Dec 20, 2013)

You'll lose reach going full frame. 70D is a solid option for sports.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 21, 2013)

I've used my 6D for several of my nieces volleyball matches and it has performed well with my 135L and 70-200 2.8 II lenses. My keeper rate isn't as good as it would be with a camera with a better AF system like a 5D3, 1D series or 70D, but it is good enough for me. My keeper rate from the last volleyball match I shot was roughly 80%, nearly as good as I did with the 7D I sold this summer, but with considerably less noise.

You didn't mention what else you like to shoot. If its predominately sports, action, BIF or wildlife then you really should get a 70D, 5D3 or 1D3. If you primarily shoot less active subjects and just do sports/action occasionally, the 6D is a terrific option.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 21, 2013)

I vote to keep the t1i... but if you just feel like you need an upgrade, go for the 6d. The sl1 (or any of the 18mp line) won't be a sufficient upgrade to warrant the money. I don't think there is a ton of movement in volleyball... so the 1 really good AF point should suffice.


----------



## Cory (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I've decided to keep the T1i until something comes out that says "this is it". I really like my current lenses of which their focal lengths really work. High ISO performance would be great, but 6400 isn't horrible with the T1i (especially after hit with LR4) and anything more modern (even in a crop sensor) will be even better (even if not up to full frame specs). 
I think the perfect camera (for me anyway) would be a 70D without the articulating screen or the extra external buttons (I prefer going into the menu). Maybe it'll be the T6i.
Most importantly, thanks too for not criticizing me for being an idiot. I do the best I can.

 :-* :-\


----------



## HankMD (Dec 21, 2013)

Why not borrow or rent one for a few days. Bring both to a game. Compare the images.


----------



## Cory (Dec 21, 2013)

Not a bad idea. Maybe I'll rent one just to check it out.


----------



## dak723 (Dec 21, 2013)

Renting is a definite good idea before buying. What you may find is that going to full frame will totally change your zoom factor and you may decide that is not what you want. I bought a 6D this year and am happy with it for landscapes, but decided it just didn't fit the bill for distant zooming and close-up flower photography (due to the too shallow depth of field). The 6D is also not usually the recommended camera for sports and action shots due to its more limited quick focusing ability. I think after renting you will find that your T1i may continue to do all you need. Not much reason I can see for going from T1i to SL1. Of course, that opinion is from someone who kept his original rebel for about 9 years and never felt the need to upgrade until it started to need repair.


----------



## sdsr (Dec 21, 2013)

The improvements in image quality moving from one APS-C to another are trivial compared to moving from APS-C to FF, especially in low light/high ISO, so I don't really think there's much point making that switch if you don't care about continuous AF etc. (and if you did, the 70D would make more sense). If you're worried about the reverse crop factor (as it were), rent a 6D and see for yourself (and, of course, you'll see the difference in image quality).


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 21, 2013)

I shoot indoor volleyball for my kids' grade school and generally position myself net-side, so I have a good view of the front line and of net action. I had good success with a 7D and the EF-S 17-55 2.8. Now I use a 5D3 with the 70-200 2.8L II. This is a great combination for this venue. Go for the 6D. You'll be better prepared for low light gym's and get better color. Shoot with center-point focus.

Are zooms as good as primes? Depends on the zoom and depends on the prime. I do think the 17-55 and the 70-200 II challenge most primes with the latter lens being the better challenger.


----------



## Cory (Dec 23, 2013)

If you like, here's my "running" photoshoot from yesterday with my T1i. There was, for the first time, some "focus" struggling so I think I'm going to be one of the most indecisive people of all time and revisit the 70D:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157638939187183/


----------

